# To AZ



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hi AZ,Just wanted to let you know that I picked up Lucinda Bassets book 'From Panic to Power' and it's truly amazing! I didn't realize that she too suffers from IBS. The way she was writing about her own experiences could've been me. So far the book has been extremely helpful and very insightful. If you hadn't mentioned her program to me in the past I would've skipped right by it so I wanted to thank you and also say thanks for the help you've provided me with in the past


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

You're welcome Shyra.I discovered I had IBS by doing Lucinda Basset's tape course for stress and anxiety. She mentions it, and that is the first I ever heard of it. The skills she offers will help with all aspects of stress and anxiety. I haven't seen the book, but you can go to her website at www.attackinganxiety.com They have a discussion board there for people learning to cope with stress, including a forum for IBS.How about an update? How are things going with the job, bf, and panic attacks?az


----------

